# Gun Hide Away Ideas



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

As some of you know, I make a lot of Mesquite wood furniture. I live in Texas, and guns are not up for debate here, they are just a fact of life really. I have a Gun Safe for the majority of my weapons. But I also have a few well hidden around the house and shop. We live out in the sticks, and aint nobody protecting us but us! We are a middle aged couple with no children around 98% of the time. All our kids live out of state. Any way I'm looking for simple effective ideas for building Gun Hides into some of my furniture. So if any of you have a great idea for such things I would love to hear them.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

No such place as a safe place for firearms. Any experienced burglar will know exactly where to look. Just get a huge, heavy safe and secure it to a wall, preferably a concrete wall. Make sure you have a complete description of each one- make, model, caliber, take pictures and make two copies. One for you and one for your insurance agent to keep in the file. Why???? We had 12 guns stolen and had to sue the insurance company because they claimed we didn't have them. Three were my grandfather's and are very rare. They are gone!!!
By living out in the sticks, as you say, this will give any burglar plenty of time to search. We also lived out and whoever stole our guns knew our daily routine. They even drugged our two very unfriendly Irish setters.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*in your style of furniture ...*

There are no straight lines or glues seams which would make it easier to remove a small panel, so I understand your dilemma. Fold down aprons, swing out leg corners are the first things that come to mind.

Hollowed out books make for good concealment. Pop off your loud speaker covers and see if there is any free space. Have a pair of dummy speakers that guns and ammo can be kept close at hand.

An unloaded gun is a club, so I'm not afraid to leave a magazine fed type rifle behind the door and keep the magazine hidden close by. What you don't want is to have your own guns used against you, so better to have it a bit more difficult to access, than too easy for someone unauthorized to find.

A long drawer with a false bottom works for rifles. 

My.38 Ruger follows me around when I'm at home and it pretty much remembers where I was last, but occasionally I have to retrace my steps. If there are only 3 or 4 places where it would be "dropped" that helps in remembering where it was last, just like the truck keys and cell phone.
Once you get a system it works pretty well.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Pineknot_86 said:


> No such place as a safe place for firearms. Any experienced burglar will know exactly where to look. Just get a huge, heavy safe and secure it to a wall, preferably a concrete wall. Make sure you have a complete description of each one- make, model, caliber, take pictures and make two copies. One for you and one for your insurance agent to keep in the file. Why???? We had 12 guns stolen and had to sue the insurance company because they claimed we didn't have them. Three were my grandfather's and are very rare. They are gone!!!
> By living out in the sticks, as you say, this will give any burglar plenty of time to search. We also lived out and whoever stole our guns knew our daily routine. They even drugged our two very unfriendly Irish setters.


 
Sorry to hear of you're misfortune friend, I would be absolutely gutted to know thief's were running around with my guns. You're advice is well taken where applicable. Burglary is not our biggest concern, robbery is. My place of business and home are collocated. That in itself brings it's own hazard. Yes we have taken all the accepted security precautions, without being specific. We live South of San Antonio, right smack it the middle of the I35 and I37 smuggling corridor. That's drugs and humans and who the hell knows what. We have found sites on our place where people have spent the night. 

Getting past all that, my post was more geared toward the woodworking aspect. And the business of making furniture with gun hides built into them. Or you could just call them secret compartments if you like.


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

Cowboy18 said:


> As some of you know, I make a lot of Mesquite wood furniture. I live in Texas, and guns are not up for debate here, they are just a fact of life really. I have a Gun Safe for the majority of my weapons. But I also have a few well hidden around the house and shop. We live out in the sticks, and aint nobody protecting us but us! We are a middle aged couple with no children around 98% of the time. All our kids live out of state. Any way I'm looking for simple effective ideas for building Gun Hides into some of my furniture. So if any of you have a great idea for such things I would love to hear them.


During a remodel of my last house I was trimming out the bedroom door and hit on the idea of leaving the top trim loose and holding it in place with strong rare earth magnets. So you hear something and just pop off the trim and grab whatever as you go out the door.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Several years back I had a customer who wanted a unit built that would hide an access door to his gun room. In the photo below the back of the desk, where the knee space is, was a sliding door that lead to this man's gun room, there was no other way into the room.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

BigJim said:


> Several years back I had a customer who wanted a unit built that would hide an access door to his gun room. In the photo below the back of the desk, where the knee space is, was a sliding door that lead to this man's gun room, there was no other way into the room.



Thanks a bunch for you're input Brian[J] and BigJim. I might use them in the renovation of this Attic/Star Gazer Deck thing my gals wanting done.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Cowboy18 said:


> Thanks a bunch for you're input Brian[J] and BigJim. I might use them in the renovation of this Attic/Star Gazer Deck thing my gals wanting done.


I would tell you where we hid ours but a few years back when the talking heads were telling us how scary those things were my wife and I decided to sell them all before they woke up and killed us some night. I sold them for scarp iron so we knew they couldn't return home and kill us for the evil deed

It was tough, and yup I sold all 68 of them. It was tough to see the K trap guns go (Krieghoffs & Kolars) but you just never know when they will snap


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Catpower said:


> I would tell you where we hid ours but a few years back when the talking heads were telling us how scary those things were my wife and I decided to sell them all before they woke up and killed us some night. I sold them for scarp iron so we knew they couldn't return home and kill us for the evil deed
> 
> It was tough, and yup I sold all 68 of them. It was tough to see the K trap guns go (Krieghoffs & Kolars) but you just never know when they will snap



I can feel the dripping sarcasm in you're post Catpower, perhaps you weren't fully on board with that decision. Or have you just come to regret it?


I don't have the luxury of being naïve Catpower. Back in 1993-1994 I did back to back missions in Somalia "UNSOM I & II and then Rwanda UNMIR. 
I saw firsthand what happens to an unarmed population left to the mercy of the dogs of war. Only someone naïve as a babe could believe it could never happen here. There are animals among us that would show no mercy to you or yours given half a chance. I am not prepared to be a victim, nor watch people I love become victims because I have no means to defend them. 


The talking heads live in Gated Communities with security and guards. Many of them have carry permits, or bodyguards. But they would leave you helpless, to beg for your life from some joansing meth addict. If a mans not prepared to defend his own family, then he had better prepare to watch them become victims. Not this Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Getting past all that, my post was more geared toward the woodworking aspect. And the business of making furniture with gun hides built into them. Or you could just call them secret compartments if you like.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It may be a whole lot more simple .....*

Picture a slab top table with a stump leg on each corner, or just one large one. The secret is "twist and turn"... :surprise2: Twist the top about 1/3 turn and lift up to reveal a hollowed out stump or legs which hold the firearms. The locking mechanism are headed bolts that are screwed into the stump and have a "T" slot on the underside of the table to match to locations. You would need a template to get all the bolts and recesses lined up correctly, but save it for next time.

It's also a back saver when moving from one room to another since it comes apart into 2 pieces:


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Cowboy18 said:


> I can feel the dripping sarcasm in you're post Catpower, perhaps you weren't fully on board with that decision. Or have you just come to regret it?
> 
> 
> I don't have the luxury of being naïve Catpower. Back in 1993-1994 I did back to back missions in Somalia "UNSOM I & II and then Rwanda UNMIR.
> ...


There is only one way in and out of our place, if somebody comes back trying to see what we have, he had better be able to run 12-1400 FPS and if he can run that fast he will need to kick it up a notch, to about 4000 FPS, I would be backing up my wife, she would have the 12ga I would have the .220 Swift or 25-250

I was in the gun of the week mode for too many weeks

Also don't take everything I say seriously, I seldom am LOL


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*getting back to hidden places*



Cowboy18 said:


> Getting past all that, my post was more geared toward the woodworking aspect. And the business of making furniture with gun hides built into them. Or you could just call them secret compartments if you like.


I may not have explained my "twist to remove" table top real well, but after further thought I came up with a center pin that's longer than anything else sticking out the bottom of the top which then locates itself in a hole. The pin and hole are 1/2" to 3/4" in diameter.

To lock the top on the base, you locate the pin in the hole and then rotate it to engage 3 "T" slot locks. The locks can be made from round or square plates, about 3" or so. There's an oversize hole for the head of the bolt on a radius corresponding to the largest usable diameter on the stump, maybe 12" or so. The head of the bolts fall into the oversize hole, then the top is twisted to engage the radiused slot. Probably easier to make one than explain how to .....:|


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For starters it would be good to know who you are hiding the guns from? Are you hiding them from potential thieves or just out of site of your wife and/or guests? From Children? Are these loaded or unloaded guns?

Should they be readily accessible to you? How fast? What type of guns? Handguns? Shotguns? Rifles?

Your posts should like you would like a multitude of locations in your house.

George


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Picture a slab top table with a stump leg on each corner, or just one large one. The secret is "twist and turn"... :surprise2: Twist the top about 1/3 turn and lift up to reveal a hollowed out stump or legs which hold the firearms. The locking mechanism are headed bolts that are screwed into the stump and have a "T" slot on the underside of the table to match to locations. You would need a template to get all the bolts and recesses lined up correctly, but save it for next time.
> 
> It's also a back saver when moving from one room to another since it comes apart into 2 pieces:


 Not bad, maybe I could come up with something along those lines. Maybe have it hydro lift or spring loaded.
Nice table wish I had made it.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I like this site, it's nice here. I live in Portland and might I say, there are many people I know that I will NEVER mention the fact I own guns to as I would like to keep those friendships. I may not have my guns hidden around the home but I do like the idea of a hollowed out table to hide some. Not a desk though as that would most definitely be searched if you were to be robbed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Our pistols are for home defense. We haven't applied for a concealed carry permit as of yet. My S&W stays on my night stand within easy reach. We are empty nesters but I put it away when the grand kids come over to visit.

I saw a neat item for sale at a gun show. It was a framed mirror with a hinged hidden compartment. It simply fits in between the wall studs so all that needs to be done is cut an opening in the drywall and slip it in. Screws attach to the studs from inside. The installed unit looks like a mirror (or picture) hanging on the wall. I have given it a lot of thought but can't figure out where I would locate it.

Mike


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> For starters it would be good to know who you are hiding the guns from? Are you hiding them from potential thieves or just out of site of your wife and/or guests? From Children? Are these loaded or unloaded guns?
> 
> Should they be readily accessible to you? How fast? What type of guns? Handguns? Shotguns? Rifles?
> 
> ...



All the above GeorgeC, my clumsy writing skills have caused a double thread here. The original point was to find out if anyone had any cool ideas for hidden compartments for me to build into my furniture. When I say my furniture, I am meaning for my business "Comanche Country Mesquite". Not necessarily my personal furniture which is how some have misunderstood.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I've always liked those hidden drawers where you had to push them to open them, then push to close (spring loaded)

I saw some plans for hidden shelves recently in a magazine and although the shelf had a drop down, I thought a push in pop out would be more effective. 

Also the push/drawer would not be from the front which is very obvious, but instead from the side.

Just a thought

I like hidden things myself - for example: I have a mirror on my project list. I would love to make a fake back where I could push the mirror and it would open to a fake back and I could store my shotgun inside


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> I like this site, it's nice here. I live in Portland and might I say, there are many people I know that I will NEVER mention the fact I own guns to as I would like to keep those friendships. I may not have my guns hidden around the home but I do like the idea of a hollowed out table to hide some. Not a desk though as that would most definitely be searched if you were to be robbed.



Blaming guns for killing, is like blaming cars for accidents. The same people will be the very first to call a cop when they find themselves in danger. Who is what? "A Good Guy With A Gun". But there aint near enough of them to save us all. So if you recon you're a good guy, why wouldn't you be prepared to help them out. 


I don't aim to be Politically Correct, just correct will do!


Good luck with them friends of yours bud.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

new2woodwrk said:


> I've always liked those hidden drawers where you had to push them to open them, then push to close (spring loaded)
> 
> I saw some plans for hidden shelves recently in a magazine and although the shelf had a drop down, I thought a push in pop out would be more effective.
> 
> ...



Square factory timber made hides always look alittle off to me. A little to thick or something, but easy to spot if you are looking for them.


The illregular shapes of the Mesquite wood I most often build with allow for more creative possibilities in my opinion.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Cowboy18 said:


> Blaming guns for killing, is like blaming cars for accidents. The same people will be the very first to call a cop when they find themselves in danger. Who is what? "A Good Guy With A Gun". But there aint near enough of them to save us all. So if you recon you're a good guy, why wouldn't you be prepared to help them out.
> 
> 
> I don't aim to be Politically Correct, just correct will do!
> ...



When seconds count the cops are only minutes away


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Catpower said:


> When seconds count the cops are only minutes away


If you are lucky. A lot can happen in "only minutes."


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Lots of ideas...
https://www.google.com/search?q=con...Ui57XAhXHQiYKHbSaAPUQsAQI_gE&biw=1512&bih=729


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Pineknot_86 said:


> If you are lucky. A lot can happen in "only minutes."


That is the gist of the statement, the cops aren't there to protect you, they are there to investigate the crime

Remember how in the 70's -80's they used to have "To protect and serve" plastered on their cars, don't see that very much anymore


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm working on a set of "floating" nightstand shelves that fits the bill of this thread. My goal is to have concealed storage right beside the bed. My concept is to fabricate a box with a bottom that is screwed to the studs in the wall. The bottom on this box I ran long on both sides creating a 1/4x1/4 tongue. I then made an outer frame to fit around the box with a dado in the sides to slide on the tongue of the bottom. The top mounts to this frame and when against the wall, there will be no visible fasteners or hinges. 

It's still in progress but here's a few pics. In the first picture, the top has been removed to show how it works. The second picture is how it will look when installed - well, kind of, except for the routing, carving, and finish work to be done...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Response times .... city VS rural*



Catpower said:


> That is the gist of the statement, the cops aren't there to protect you, they are there to investigate the crime
> 
> Remember how in the 70's -80's they used to have "To protect and serve" plastered on their cars, don't see that very much anymore


Most large cities will "brag" about the time it takes, on the average, to get on the scene of a crime, and bby the way it's getting longer:
https://www.metro.us/local/police-response-time-to-emergency-calls-slows/tmWlit---64qIqw45j4J1Q

Rural areas where roads may be snow covered and there are few officers on duty will be muck less.... think Alaska, where minutes may be a fast time.

Police are typically called AFTER the crime is committed and are rarely on scene during the commission of the crime. They take names of the witnesses if there are any, take various measurements and photographs, tape off the scene and draw a diagram of the location of the body, etc.... comforting ain't it? :surprise2:

You and only you, are responsible for your own safety and that of your family and loved ones. If you do not have the means of self protection and defense you are at the mercy of the criminals.... which by definition DO NOT obey laws, laws against murder, robbery rape, etc.....never mind "NO guns allowed here".... If the "Thou Shalt not kill law" doesn't stop them, the "Thou Shalt not possess a weapon here "sure as hell won't stop them. :|

Your first line of defense is a barking dog, a video system, an entry alarm system and training in self defense. Your last line of defense is a call to the cops who will show up with a tape measure and a clipboard after the fact.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

J_L said:


> I'm working on a set of "floating" nightstand shelves that fits the bill of this thread. My goal is to have concealed storage right beside the bed. My concept is to fabricate a box with a bottom that is screwed to the studs in the wall. The bottom on this box I ran long on both sides creating a 1/4x1/4 tongue. I then made an outer frame to fit around the box with a dado in the sides to slide on the tongue of the bottom. The top mounts to this frame and when against the wall, there will be no visible fasteners or hinges.
> 
> It's still in progress but here's a few pics. In the first picture, the top has been removed to show how it works. The second picture is how it will look when installed - well, kind of, except for the routing, carving, and finish work to be done...



Very cool. I like that friend. Nicely made I should add. Thanks for you're input J_L.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Most large cities will "brag" about the time it takes, on the average, to get on the scene of a crime, and bby the way it's getting longer:
> https://www.metro.us/local/police-response-time-to-emergency-calls-slows/tmWlit---64qIqw45j4J1Q
> 
> Rural areas where roads may be snow covered and there are few officers on duty will be muck less.... think Alaska, where minutes may be a fast time.
> ...



You are a man after my own heart Sir! Of course I just consider it being American and a man. Which appears to have fallen out of vogue lately. Which is why I don't go to the city unless forced to anymore. My wife says it's best, she recons I'll make headlines if I catch one of those skinny jeans wearing methheads burning my flag. And I recon she is a 100% correct!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

When our kids were young my wife was more afraid of the kids getting into the guns than some outsider causing a threat. Now with grandkids she’s the same way. Don’t have any guns loaded. Dont keep the ammo near the guns. Don’t have any guns handy. 
I also am very safety minded with children and guns but I ask, what good is it to have a gun if it’s not loaded and handy. 
By the time I get the gun, get the ammo and load up, any threat will already be over.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Toolman50 said:


> When our kids were young my wife was more afraid of the kids getting into the guns than some outsider causing a threat. Now with grandkids she’s the same way. Don’t have any guns loaded. Dont keep the ammo near the guns. Don’t have any guns handy.
> I also am very safety minded with children and guns but I ask, what good is it to have a gun if it’s not loaded and handy.
> By the time I get the gun, get the ammo and load up, any threat will already be over.




Toolman I respect my gal far more then I respect some of my best friends. But every now and then I pull rank. When I do if my ducks aint in order there is hell to pay, because she aint no shrinking violet. I would propose a quick access pistol safe or two strategically located. That answers your concerns and hers. Followed by asking her to go the shooting range with you. If your not skilled with a weapon, arrange training for you both. Just like many of the tools in your shop, they are scary looking to folks that don't know how to use them. With knowledge comes peace of mind.


In my youth I was a pretty salty ol'boy in a scrap, but I was never bullet proof, and still aint. So if trouble comes calling and guns are envolved, I want one, or two if need be. But what I really want is my Mean Ol'Yanky Girl safe!, as long as I live and breath on this planet. I learned that when all my hair was burn't off carrying her out of our burning home.


Good Luck, get real with her! It works most of the time.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gun safety is certainly a choice*



Toolman50 said:


> When our kids were young my wife was more afraid of the kids getting into the guns than some outsider causing a threat. Now with grandkids she’s the same way. Don’t have any guns loaded. Dont keep the ammo near the guns. Don’t have any guns handy.
> *I also am very safety minded with children and guns but I ask, what good is it to have a gun if it’s not loaded and handy*.
> By the time I get the gun, get the ammo and load up, any threat will already be over.


Whether or not to keep your guns unloaded, hidden, locked up or on your person is up to each of us. Whether or not guns and children don't mix is open for debate, and each child and situation is different. Women fear guns because they don't understand them and haven't been exposed to them or trained with them, so it's uphill all the way. Woodworkers are adamant about unplugging machines and tools before working on them for service just as gun owners should be even more vigilant about "loaded" guns.

On TV, the "evil gun" is shown as a silhouette of the Army Colt 1911 or another semi auto type clone, rarely the revolver when the death of a child is involved, it's just more deadly..... HUH? If a child finds a loaded revolver and pulls the trigger, it will go bang on every cylinder which contains a cartridge..... sometimes 5 , maybe 6. A loaded semi-auto may not fire when the trigger is pulled because of the built in safety features, usually about 3, maybe 4. The revolver has no safeties!:surprise2:The semi auto has a mechanical one, a magazine safety, a grip safety and of course the chamber must be loaded for it to fire!
Which type of gun do you think is safer?


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Catpower said:


> There is only one way in and out of our place, if somebody comes back trying to see what we have, he had better be able to run 12-1400 FPS and if he can run that fast he will need to kick it up a notch, to about 4000 FPS, I would be backing up my wife, she would have the 12ga I would have the .220 Swift or 25-250
> 
> I was in the gun of the week mode for too many weeks
> 
> Also don't take everything I say seriously, I seldom am LOL




Oh man oh man I can be thick as thiefs in DC sometimes. Now I got to give you special attention in the future.:laugh2:


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Which type of gun do you think is safer?


 
As long as I'm holding it, it's a nice safe gun in my book!:laugh2:


For a women, a "Hammer Less Lady Smith ,38" is prefect.


Nothing to snag on getting it out of they're purse, no safety just point and shoot.
I drilled my gal with hers on our pistol range until she could hit five empty shotgun shells in a row from 25'.
When she went for her carry permit, she had 50 rounds to qualify. She qualified with the first 30 rounds.
She's the wrong Old Nurse to screw with.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

What I did for the bedroom was made a couple hooks out of 1x1/8 steel strap and covered the ends with electric shrink wrap, and then left a 3 foot end off the hook, and welded another strap to keep the two hooks parallel. The 3 foot straps slide under the mattress so the 870 is right beside you for quick access. The barrel is cut off to the minimum, so it is pretty quick to handle.We keep it loaded with 7 1/2 trap loads, 1 1/8 of #7 1/2 shot will make a very deadly hole in a person, and if that doesn't work the next one will

I always hear the macho dudes saying when they hear me racking a shell in the gun they will run, if I think someone is a threat to either of us, they might hear the safety click off, but that would be the last thing they heard


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Catpower said:


> I always hear the macho dudes saying when they hear me racking a shell in the gun they will run, if I think someone is a threat to either of us, they might hear the safety click off, but that would be the last thing they heard


 
Or they might not hear or see anything. Better to know something and not need it, then to need it and not know it.


That first picture is my gals throwing skill, I don't call her my "Mean Ol'Yanky Girl", for nothing!


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

We teach all our women to shoot in our family, and we start while they are very young.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

My sweetie has a Sig Sauer .380 Auto. It fits her hands perfectly and is easy to rack the slide. I have a S&W 9mm - both loaded with hollow points...with one in the chamber.

Just a note. If you have never been the victim of a break-in, you may have a hard time understanding why we are armed. Our house was broken in to a few years ago. Fortunately, we were both at work. It just so happened my wife came home about 10:30am that morning to get some paper plates and plastic dinner ware for a party they were having at the school she worked at. When she pulled up into the drive way, she noticed the front door ajar. She backed out and re-positioned her car at the gang mail box across the street and called the cops and me. I made it home in about 20 minutes. I beat the cop there. After he checked the place over, he declared the house safe as the burglars were gone.

When they kicked in the door, the inside trim exploded, and the door and jamb was destroyed. That made for a loong day making repairs and replacing the entire door and frame. I shimmed the jamb solid and installed the protective metal strike plate using long screws that screw into the 2x4 stud. These days, we have storm windows on the windows and home security. If we are home, we will have time to gather our wits and focus aim on the intruder because they will have to work a lot harder, and make a lot of noise, to get in the house.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*we refuse to be victims....*

There is a wide range of personality types on the forum, Type A Warriors who have served their country to Pacifiscts, all good folks willing to help one anonther. The Preppers and Survivalists are among them. We who want to "survive and protect" will have a different approach, maybe a little more selfish than ... I have plenty, I scrimped and saved and stock piled so take some of my stuff. We won't know where we fit until the "bad things happen" and have to defend our stuff to save our families. My "ark" is only big enough for a few more large dogs ... just sayin' .... and I'm hunkering down rather than buggin out.

Converersations among the locals here reveal just how much knowledge is really there, how much storage and preparation has been done .... very little in my opinion. We haven't fought a real war on our soil for a few hundred years, but I feel one coming down the tracks in the near future. My relatives fought in the big wars and the Revolutionary War and many before that, so maybe it's in my DNA to stand and fight.

Part of winning and surviving is knowing how and where to fight. I want to fight on familiar ground, where I know where stuff is, not from hill top to hilltop off somewhere in the "boonies'. The area I have chosen is blessed with few crimes, many natural obstacles and good features like fish and game. A local "break in" is a horrible thing, financially, physically and psychologically and will set you and your thinking back quite aways and you may never recover. The smash and grab boys are amatures after quick cask, guns and stuff they can sell. We have a loosely knit group of "neighborhood watchers" who will have a fairly fast response time, but there are issues.:surprise2: We aren't trained to fight as a team and may end up shooting at each other or the cops. Communications are OK, but could be a whole lot better. I don't want my neighbors knowing what supplies I have in the event of a real "Shut Down" of resources. I don't want to be stuck in a fox hole with just anyone of my neighbors. I don't mind if they think I'm a bit weird, and want to keep their distance.

Lots to think about when in survival mode. Nice thread! Thanks for starting me thinking again. :|


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

We have a lot of storage so we keep a lot of food stocked up, at least a years worth, both perishable and non, for the perishable we have 3 identical generators that I picked up on Craig's list for about 1/4 of the price of a new one two are already converted to LP, all very low hours, they were bought during a power outage then they were left setting with gas in them and messed up the carburetor, the LP conversion kit eliminates bad gas. I wanted them all identical so if we were in for a long run, there would be spare parts. We always keep close to 2500 gallons of LP and 1000 gallons of diesel. We also have a 27.5KW PTO powered generator in case we need some heavy duty power, but would hate to have a 100 HP tractor sucking down diesel when a 6.5 KW would run all the necessities. 

We have a 9 acre pond stocked with fish that has about 33,000,000 gallons of water in it, neighbors have cattle so we would do some bartering

We have a years worth of meds, and we always rotate stock. We are about 25 miles from the city,used to be 40 miles but it is moving closer every day. We have friends that tell us if SHTF they would come here, I tell them they better bring their own provisions, because when it gets ugly everything and body gets ugly with it

I hope we never need it but if we do we are in pretty good shape

As Hank Jr said "The country boy will survive"


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I’m more armed than I need to be. My little 1 1/2 acre hunk of dirt is at the end of a private road and is surrounded by a 5 foot chain link fence. Gated. Anyone that comes up here either is coming to see us or made a wrong turn. I have a 9 kw propane fired generator wired in behind the meter with auto start. It runs off a 1000 gallon tank which never gets below half full. I had around 250 pounds worth of dogs roaming freely. Lost my 200 pound Newfie last summer so poundage dropped a little. Some may think newfs aren’t that fierce but I would dare anyone to physically attack myself or any member of the family in his presence. I watched him dispatch a coyote one evening. It was particularly brutal and efficient. I have recently acquired an English Mastiff which when grown should tip the scales at around 160. That will bring my dog poundage back up and being a Mastiff the protection gene is already there. We keep several months of food and water on hand at all times. Many of my close neighbors are vets hanging out in the hills like myself. I am on a first name basis with everyone whose property borders mine along with two neighbors across the main road. My main concern is to have the means to survive a subduction zone earthquake off the pacific coast. The possibility of a magnitude 9 plus earthquake and subsequent tsunami is quite real and would devastate the region, destroying much of the infrastructure. We are overdue for such an event.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Catpower said:


> We have a lot of storage so we keep a lot of food stocked up, at least a years worth, both perishable and non, for the perishable we have 3 identical generators that I picked up on Craig's list for about 1/4 of the price of a new one two are already converted to LP, all very low hours, they were bought during a power outage then they were left setting with gas in them and messed up the carburetor, the LP conversion kit eliminates bad gas. I wanted them all identical so if we were in for a long run, there would be spare parts. We always keep close to 2500 gallons of LP and 1000 gallons of diesel. We also have a 27.5KW PTO powered generator in case we need some heavy duty power, but would hate to have a 100 HP tractor sucking down diesel when a 6.5 KW would run all the necessities.
> 
> We have a 9 acre pond stocked with fish that has about 33,000,000 gallons of water in it, neighbors have cattle so we would do some bartering
> 
> ...


Why mess around with those little generators when whole house units have come down greatly in price. Twelve years ago I put in a 15kw unit for about $6,000. That handles the whole house if I do not try to run the dryer, a/c and other high usage units at the same time.

You can get bigger now for about the same price or somewhat less. You already have the propane storage. Mine runs of natural gas.

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> Whether or not to keep your guns unloaded, hidden, locked up or on your person is up to each of us. Whether or not guns and children don't mix is open for debate, and each child and situation is different. Women fear guns because they don't understand them and haven't been exposed to them or trained with them, so it's uphill all the way. Woodworkers are adamant about unplugging machines and tools before working on them for service just as gun owners should be even more vigilant about "loaded" guns.
> 
> On TV, the "evil gun" is shown as a silhouette of the Army Colt 1911 or another semi auto type clone, rarely the revolver when the death of a child is involved, it's just more deadly..... HUH? If a child finds a loaded revolver and pulls the trigger, it will go bang on every cylinder which contains a cartridge..... sometimes 5 , maybe 6. A loaded semi-auto may not fire when the trigger is pulled because of the built in safety features, usually about 3, maybe 4. The revolver has no safeties!:surprise2:The semi auto has a mechanical one, a magazine safety, a grip safety and of course the chamber must be loaded for it to fire!
> Which type of gun do you think is safer?


I have both types of pistols. I even bought her a little 308. But you and Cowboy are both right. She does not like guns. 
Personally I’ve always thought a pump shotgun was the best gun to keep in the bedroom. They say the sound of the pump action is a universal language any intruder can understand.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Toolman50 said:


> I have both types of pistols. I even bought her a little 308. But you and Cowboy are both right. She does not like guns.
> Personally I’ve always thought a pump shotgun was the best gun to keep in the bedroom. They say the sound of the pump action is a universal language any intruder can understand.


I keep a short barrel, 6 shot pump shotgun hanging on hooks on the back of our bed’s headboard by a shoulder strap. It is loaded with #4 buck. I’ll put an intruder’s sphincter factor at about 9.5 when I slam a round into the chamber.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow, How cool, America still has men! I have really enjoyed reading what you men have had to say.
I truly find comfort in knowing you all believe in the American way of life.
Trump is right, as long as Americans are willing to stand shoulder to shoulder, we need not fear anyone.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Trump is an...nevermind...


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

GeorgeC said:


> Why mess around with those little generators when whole house units have come down greatly in price. Twelve years ago I put in a 15kw unit for about $6,000. That handles the whole house if I do not try to run the dryer, a/c and other high usage units at the same time.
> 
> You can get bigger now for about the same price or somewhat less. You already have the propane storage. Mine runs of natural gas.
> 
> George


If 6.5 Kw will handle the load you are wasting fuel running bigger. I am talking about the long haul. If rocket man detonated a nuke over us and their theory about EMP is right, a nat gas powered genset would become useful as a boat anchor, the nat gas distribution system relies on computer controlled networks

Further more one of our friends lived in the path of Irma, he too had an auto backup system it ran for about 4 hours before a diode popped and he was dead in the water for the rest of the ride. His unit was a Generac, that had been exercised monthly

I figure for $150 each it is a good idea to have a back up...........................and a back up for the backup


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Kerrys said:


> I keep a short barrel, 6 shot pump shotgun hanging on hooks on the back of our bed’s headboard by a shoulder strap. It is loaded with #4 buck. I’ll put an intruder’s sphincter factor at about 9.5 when I slam a round into the chamber.


I keep a round in the chamber, I don't want to be like the movies where you give them a split second to ponder their next move, as I said before the last thing an intruder would hear is the click of the safety coming off safe


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Catpower said:


> I keep a round in the chamber, I don't want to be like the movies where you give them a split second to ponder their next move, as I said before the last thing an intruder would hear is the click of the safety coming off safe


Yeah, although I lost the big guy, Newfoundland, this past summer I still have dogs, an Australian Shepherd, a Pomeranian and the new Mastiff. The aussie has amazing hearing and she will alert me to any intruder long before they get inside. The pom, although small, doesn’t know she is small, is absolutely fearless and will attack anything that doesn’t belong in the house. Perhaps not a devastating attack but surely a loud and painful distraction. I am not to worried about someone getting the jump on me. I also practice regularly with my weapons and I can efficiently operate them in the dark. Situational awareness, training, and territorial familiarity gives me a distinct advantage. Also, I am old, I am in pain, and I suffer from no less than two terminal diseases with little to lose. All of this combined might make me a particularly dangerous individual.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Kerrys said:


> Yeah, although I lost the big guy, Newfoundland, this past summer I still have dogs, an Australian Shepherd, a Pomeranian and the new Mastiff. The aussie has amazing hearing and she will alert me to any intruder long before they get inside. The pom, although small, doesn’t know she is small, is absolutely fearless and will attack anything that doesn’t belong in the house. Perhaps not a devastating attack but surely a loud and painful distraction. I am not to worried about someone getting the jump on me. I also practice regularly with my weapons and I can efficiently operate them in the dark. Situational awareness, training, and territorial familiarity gives me a distinct advantage. Also, I am old, I am in pain, and I suffer from no less than two terminal diseases with little to lose. All of this combined might make me a particularly dangerous individual.


We used to have a pair of Danes really friendly but if they sensed something wrong they became very unfriendly very fast

We loved the Danes have had 6 in total but they die so young it is heart breaking

So I got my wife a Welsh terrier, they look like miniature Airedales, which I have had 4 of, I was always looking for a smart one that would obey commands but I don't think there are any

But Dexi our 20 lb dynamo would let us know if somebody was at the door, and as soon as they broke in she would lick them to death LOL


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Kerrys said:


> Trump is an...nevermind...


 
Trump is a lot of things.


Not all of them good.


Some of them very good.


I don't trust perfect people, because they never really are. The more perfect someone appears, the less I trust them.


He is not a politician, he says what's on his mind, without running it by staff, or focus groups. 


But what I like most about Trump, is how much the established political elite hate him!


He is not "Politically Correct", one of the most "Communistic" terms I have ever heard in my life. You could be dealing with someone that hates
everything about you. Yet because he/she couches everything they say in PC, you won't know it. I would rather be confronted with open bigotry, then lied to
by some cowardly little weasel hiding his true motives and feelings.


PS: I know full well this post aint PC! And I don't care! I won't change who I am, just for the right to post here.


----------



## Raven47 (Nov 4, 2017)

*Murphy Bed*

An unused bedroom in my house has a murphy bed which I converted to a gun case by anchoring to the wall, installing a hidden keyed lock and installing racks to hold some of my guns where the mattress/box springs were. I keep about 16 long guns and 6 handguns in this. Someone looking in the room sees only a small spare bedroom.


----------

